# diagnostic scores



## scb (Apr 21, 2010)

does anybocy know if the diagnostic scores we recieved are adjusted or raw scores so about 50 to 55 percent is enough to pass? i search this board but there are conflicting information. thank you for honost feed back.


----------



## benbo (Apr 22, 2010)

scb said:


> does anybocy know if the diagnostic scores we recieved are adjusted or raw scores so about 50 to 55 percent is enough to pass? i search this board but there are conflicting information. thank you for honost feed back.


Nobody knows for sure, but for the FE there are some fairly reliable websites, incluidng a couple state board sites, that in the past have stated in the passing is around 55%. I wouldn't count on it but I have actually read this.

The PE exam is another matter. I feel fairly safe in saying that althougbh nobody knows the cut score, you aren't going to pass with 55%.


----------



## scb (Apr 22, 2010)

benbo said:


> scb said:
> 
> 
> > does anybocy know if the diagnostic scores we recieved are adjusted or raw scores so about 50 to 55 percent is enough to pass? i search this board but there are conflicting information. thank you for honost feed back.
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I was talking about FE exam. So what you are saying the diagnostic scores we get reflects our raw scores not adjusted scores.

There was a post in previous discussion subject ( April 2010 EXAM, What do you think? ) saying that he got 69% (the guy from Texas)but could not pass. I don't think that this is possible. I also asked a professional person who was preparing people for this exam and he said that diagnostic scores are raw scores not adjusted and he added that the cut score would be somewhere about 50 to 58% depending on the exam.


----------



## benbo (Apr 22, 2010)

scb said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > scb said:
> ...


You can compute your raw score from your diagnostic by figuring out the number of problems in each section and multiplying by the percent you got in each section.

If they give you a total score (only Texas or Virginia) that is not your raw score. When the guy in Texas said he got a 69% and did not pass, I think he really meant he got a 69 (not percent) and didn't pass. That is not a raw percent. It just means he didn't pass. His raw percent was probably a lot lower.

Like I said, I've seen various places the raw score to pass FE is around 50%. It says it here, as an example (see misconception #7).

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIInfo_pg_myppi-faqs-fefaqs.html

And I've seen it on actual official sites too. They aren't so loose with the cutscore info on the PE. Google FE exam 50%. It's all over the web. You might even find it on an official website.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 22, 2010)

Benbo, you are becoming our resident cut score expert.


----------



## K Doan (Apr 22, 2010)

benbo said:


> scb said:
> 
> 
> > does anybocy know if the diagnostic scores we recieved are adjusted or raw scores so about 50 to 55 percent is enough to pass? i search this board but there are conflicting information. thank you for honost feed back.
> ...


like you said, if you score 55% you aren't going to pass, this is the PE exam that you're talking about, not the FE right?


----------



## benbo (Apr 23, 2010)

K Doan said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > scb said:
> ...


Yes, you need more than 55% to pass the PE, but you can probably pass the FE with 55%. At least from what I've read in the past.


----------



## benbo (Apr 23, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Benbo, you are becoming our resident cut score expert.


It's my obsession.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like a frustrating obsession.


----------



## sac_engineer (Apr 23, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Sounds like a frustrating obsession.


The cut score will always be an enigma wrapped in a riddle because the PE Boards across the US don't want to deal with endless appeals and exam re-evaluations from examinees who failed by a few points.

Also, I believe that the majority who pass the exam scored well above of the cut score; only a small number of passing examinees jumped the cut score shark.


----------



## scb (Apr 23, 2010)

whoever you are benbo but thank you. you made my day in boston and brought my hopes back again. I got 52% in last year's april fe exam and hoping to pass this year. i believe that i am close.

anyways, i owe you a drink and wish you best in your career and life.



benbo said:


> scb said:
> 
> 
> > benbo said:
> ...


----------



## benbo (Apr 24, 2010)

^^^

Thanks.

I want to reiterate that I haven't got this information straight from NCEES or anything like that. However, unlike predictions for the PE exam, I have read it a lot of reputable places on the web. So I am more likely to believe it's true, although I can't vouch for it 100%.


----------

